# TPF Challenge - August - Selective Color - Entries and Voting



## mishele (Sep 1, 2013)

Here are the entries for August!!

01 Forgotten Beach






02 My Friend





03 Blue Chevy





04 Love





05 Untitled #1





06 Geranium





07 The Leaf





08 Mind-blowing





09 Tulips





10 Ava's Monkey and Flowers


----------



## Derrel (Sep 1, 2013)

Whoa!!!!!!!!!!!!! So MANY amazing pictures to have to pick from! This is gonna be a tough month in which to pick a winner! Each one has so much in black and white and so,so little in color that it's just made me use the exclamation point so,so,so overly much!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mishele (Sep 1, 2013)

11 Untitled #2





12 Make A Wish





13 Beat Black and Blue By Angels





14 Zoom Burst





15 Yellow Door





16 Lifesaver





17 Off The Mark





18 Tagged





19 Greyscale Flower


----------



## mishele (Sep 1, 2013)

A bump in case people missed it earlier today. :mrgreen: Get your vote on!!!


----------



## manaheim (Sep 2, 2013)

omg... I'm having a very hard time deciding here.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 3, 2013)

*bump*


----------



## mishele (Sep 5, 2013)

VOTE!!!!Please!


----------



## Ilovemycam (Sep 5, 2013)

Now that you got the dreaded selective color contest out of the way, lets have a shooting homeless people in HDR challenge!


----------



## mishele (Sep 5, 2013)

Ilovemycam said:


> Now that you got the dreaded selective color contest out of the way, lets have a shooting homeless people in HDR challenge!



You better watch what you ask for!!


----------



## manaheim (Sep 6, 2013)

*bump*

Oh and mish... that avatar is freakish.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 7, 2013)

manaheim said:


> *bump*
> 
> Oh and mish... that avatar is freakish.



Yup, there's too many weird clown ones lately.
I think I'll change mine to a Bunny, try to start a new trend


----------



## yioties (Sep 7, 2013)

Some of these images are really cool!


----------



## manaheim (Sep 7, 2013)

Bunnies are awesome.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 7, 2013)

mishele said:


> VOTE!!!!Please!



I Did. Now please make that peek-a-boo clown go away!


----------



## mishele (Sep 8, 2013)

It's your last day to vote!!! 

NSFW!! Naughty language!! Click at your own risk!!!


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 8, 2013)

I voted! yay!
can I not be killed now?


----------



## amolitor (Sep 8, 2013)

No, now you've voted. Your usefulness is at an end.

Report to Carousel immediately.

RENEW! RENEW!


----------



## amolitor (Sep 10, 2013)

Congratulations, Blue Chevy person! You deserve it, it's an excellent picture.

(I shot "Geranium")


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 10, 2013)

I liked the Blue Chevy one the best too

Though this was my first attempt at Selective Color (Ava's monkey and flowers), and really my first attempt at using Lightroom.  I learned alot.  I was more excited that I was able to accomplish it that I actually didn't select the best photo or crop to make it better.  But it was an accomplishment.  

Now I have to find something broken .... how does one take a picture of the Detroit Fiscal Management ?
I was thinking a nuclear bomb explosion, but those are difficult to photograph closely.


----------



## mishele (Sep 10, 2013)

Congrats to windwalker on his challenge win!!! 
It was a great showing for the month of August!! Good job to everyone that took the time to participate. :hug::I look forward to seeing what everyone comes up w/ for the month of September!! The theme is Broken!!


----------



## manaheim (Sep 10, 2013)

CONGRATS!!!

Windwalker, if you could PM me with your home page (or whatever link you'd like to show off your photographic coolness) I can post the announcement on the TPF home page.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 10, 2013)

I gotta say this was a tough month... some SURPRISINGLY really good entries.


----------



## jacksage (Sep 15, 2013)

really wanted to enter but was to late.... What do you think?


----------



## manaheim (Sep 15, 2013)

Very nice!

Hey I haven't heard from Windwalker yet??


----------

